# Have I contracted some kind of a weird diesease?



## ArabianNights

OK me and food in Egypt have a serious problem. I am psychologically hungry, because I hate the food here in Egypt - well, hate is a strong word, but there is only so much foul and tammaya I can take.

Now I feel that I am emotionally/psychologically hungry, If that makes sense and this means that when I eat, I am never 'full' or 'satisfied'. In the beginning is was OK, tolerable. Then I went to the stage where I just ate at lunch times and dinner time only because I had to, not because I wanted to. Now, I am eating for the sake of nothing - that is, I am sure there is no nutritional value to any of the food that I eat here. I do not trust the food here wholeheartedly and even when I cook at home, I do not know where the meat was/is, and I can only trust the veg here - to some extent. The cauliflowers just look weird, so huge amongst the poor performance of those sad apples and am sick of Gauvas by now. 

It has come to the point that when I eat, my body does not tell my brain that I have eaten and so I am constantly feeling hunger pangs. Its because of the different food here/lack of my 'normal' food I eat back home  I feel weak, constantly have a slight temperature and I have lost a bit of weight.....What the hell is wrong with me? I have never felt this before, that when I eat, I do not feel like my body has taken in food... now it seems to take my body time to register that I have just eaten and then I am full for what, 10 mins and then am starving again!

I got some vitamin supplements, 'Made in America', but are they really? For some reason, I doubt that most of the food 'imported' are really imported! (((((((((((

Anyone have any ideas? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> OK me and food in Egypt have a serious problem. I am psychologically hungry, because I hate the food here in Egypt - well, hate is a strong word, but there is only so much foul and tammaya I can take.
> 
> Now I feel that I am emotionally/psychologically hungry, If that makes sense and this means that when I eat, I am never 'full' or 'satisfied'. In the beginning is was OK, tolerable. Then I went to the stage where I just ate at lunch times and dinner time only because I had to, not because I wanted to. Now, I am eating for the sake of nothing - that is, I am sure there is no nutritional value to any of the food that I eat here. I do not trust the food here wholeheartedly and even when I cook at home, I do not know where the meat was/is, and I can only trust the veg here - to some extent. The cauliflowers just look weird, so huge amongst the poor performance of those sad apples and am sick of Gauvas by now.
> 
> It has come to the point that when I eat, my body does not tell my brain that I have eaten and so I am constantly feeling hunger pangs. Its because of the different food here/lack of my 'normal' food I eat back home  I feel weak, constantly have a slight temperature and I have lost a bit of weight.....What the hell is wrong with me? I have never felt this before, that when I eat, I do not feel like my body has taken in food... now it seems to take my body time to register that I have just eaten and then I am full for what, 10 mins and then am starving again!
> 
> I got some vitamin supplements, 'Made in America', but are they really? For some reason, I doubt that most of the food 'imported' are really imported! (((((((((((
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? :confused2:




You are homesick. Now you know why fairly new expats suddenly starting looking for home food and not so new expats do the same.
Soup is your answer or at least it does it for me. I make pots of soup which is nutritional, warming, filling. This week I made sweet potato soup for the high cost of 6LE and it lasted me 3 days. I made vegetable soup yesterday using the carcass of the chicken I had cooked for my cats as stock. I always add potatoes to my soup which I keep whole so that I feel as if I am having potatoes if that makes sense. I also put a handful of lentils in for the protein factor. I like really thick soups. Also you can buy porridge which is quick and easy.
I am not fond of Egyptian cooking but I have a Bangladeshi who does the cooking for the staff and me (when I want) but I am sick of curry now. 
I want to sit down to meat, veg roast potatoes and yorkshires, but it rarely happens. 
Rice instead of potatoes sucks in my opinion lol


----------



## Lanason

We eat well - but then my wife is a qualified chef.

She can make a meal out of anything and with places like Gourmet available then yummy :hungry:

We have a Roast - chicken or beef, potatoes, carrots, peas, broc, Yorkshire pud, stuffing, gravy - the works. Was a weekly event on a Sunday, but not had so often recently. :bounce:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> We eat well - but then my wife is a qualified chef.
> 
> She can make a meal out of anything and with places like Gourmet available then yummy :hungry:
> 
> We have a Roast - chicken or beef, potatoes, carrots, peas, broc, Yorkshire pud, stuffing, gravy - the works. Was a weekly event on a Sunday, but not had so often recently. :bounce:




It's great when you are a family but cooking for one is a bind.. I will be around about 2pm and I like my beef pink


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> It's great when you are a family but cooking for one is a bind.. I will be around about 2pm and I like my beef pink


We will be in City Stars at around 2pm today - and we like ours NOT pink, then I am a Southern Jessie


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> We will be in City Stars at around 2pm today - and we like ours NOT pink, then I am a Southern Jessie




Well that's true lol

I am humming and hawing about going to City Stars this afternoon.. we may bump into each other.


----------



## marimar

ArabianNights said:


> OK me and food in Egypt have a serious problem. I am psychologically hungry, because I hate the food here in Egypt - well, hate is a strong word, but there is only so much foul and tammaya I can take.
> 
> Now I feel that I am emotionally/psychologically hungry, If that makes sense and this means that when I eat, I am never 'full' or 'satisfied'. In the beginning is was OK, tolerable. Then I went to the stage where I just ate at lunch times and dinner time only because I had to, not because I wanted to. Now, I am eating for the sake of nothing - that is, I am sure there is no nutritional value to any of the food that I eat here. I do not trust the food here wholeheartedly and even when I cook at home, I do not know where the meat was/is, and I can only trust the veg here - to some extent. The cauliflowers just look weird, so huge amongst the poor performance of those sad apples and am sick of Gauvas by now.
> 
> It has come to the point that when I eat, my body does not tell my brain that I have eaten and so I am constantly feeling hunger pangs. Its because of the different food here/lack of my 'normal' food I eat back home  I feel weak, constantly have a slight temperature and I have lost a bit of weight.....What the hell is wrong with me? I have never felt this before, that when I eat, I do not feel like my body has taken in food... now it seems to take my body time to register that I have just eaten and then I am full for what, 10 mins and then am starving again!
> 
> I got some vitamin supplements, 'Made in America', but are they really? For some reason, I doubt that most of the food 'imported' are really imported! (((((((((((
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? :confused2:



Sorry to hear you are having so many problems, how long have you been living here? I agree with Maiden that it sounds like you are homesick and having trouble adjusting to living here.
If you have been eating foul and falafel a lot I can understand why you have stomach trouble, they are very rich foods and even the locals don't eat them daily. If you are eating a lot of pre prepared or takeaway foods these too will have an effect, food in any foreign country is always cooked using different oils and ingredients than you are probably used to. 
I don't know your location but it sounds like you need to find out from some ex pats the right places to buy your food, yes there is a lot of rubbish around, like the frozen meats you can buy in the supermarkets but there is also some lovely food here, you just have to know where to find it.
I think after reading some of your previous posts you should take a long look at why you are here in Egypt and think about whether it's the right place for you to be before you make yourself really ill and depressed about being here. It's not an easy place to adapt to but can be an interesting experience.
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marimar

Also I would ditch the vitamin supplements and if you are very worried go to see a doctor.


----------



## canuck2010

Try shopping at the Isis store (there is one in Maadi) - they have very good organic foods and veggies. Also mentioned is Gourmet (with the Aussie beef), Metro also sells Aussie meat. 

I like hummus but I don't think I could eat foul, it just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## PaulAshton

I have no idea how the Egyptians eat so much bread and beans

Soup mentioned here is a excellent option esp if you use the pasta that looks like rice

If you are homesick roasting a chicken with potatoes is easy and tastes like England, already mentioned here..I have not come across bisto gravy but we make a tasty home made gravy with corn starch, pizza is a good option as well

I have never had the "homesick" feeling I have no idea what it is or feels like :confused2:

I would also explore if you have an intestinal parasite ie "worms" You said you have a slight temperature so it could indicate something wrong see symptoms here

Intestinal parasite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hurghadapat

PaulAshton said:


> I have no idea how the Egyptians eat so much bread and beans
> 
> Soup mentioned here is a excellent option esp if you use the pasta that looks like rice
> 
> If you are homesick roasting a chicken with potatoes is easy and tastes like England, already mentioned here..I have not come across bisto gravy but we make a tasty home made gravy with corn starch, pizza is a good option as well
> 
> I have never had the "homesick" feeling I have no idea what it is or feels like :confused2:
> 
> I would also explore if you have an intestinal parasite ie "worms" You said you have a slight temperature so it could indicate something wrong see symptoms here
> 
> Intestinal parasite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"No idea how Egyptians eat so much bread and beans"

Because most Egyptians are so so poor and have no other option...bread and beans are very filling so when you can't afford meat what else can they eat.??


----------



## mamasue

PaulAshton said:


> I would also explore if you have an intestinal parasite ie "worms" You said you have a slight temperature so it could indicate something wrong see symptoms here
> 
> Intestinal parasite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I agree with Paul....this was my first thought. Definitely worth checking out!!
My other thought.... if you're eating a lot of beans, they fill your stomach up with gas, and makes you feel bloated....which goes away, and makes you feel 'empty' again!
I'd definitely check out the worms thing, though!


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> You are homesick. Now you know why fairly new expats suddenly starting looking for home food and not so new expats do the same.
> Soup is your answer or at least it does it for me. I make pots of soup which is nutritional, warming, filling. This week I made sweet potato soup for the high cost of 6LE and it lasted me 3 days. I made vegetable soup yesterday using the carcass of the chicken I had cooked for my cats as stock. I always add potatoes to my soup which I keep whole so that I feel as if I am having potatoes if that makes sense. I also put a handful of lentils in for the protein factor. I like really thick soups. Also you can buy porridge which is quick and easy.
> I am not fond of Egyptian cooking but I have a Bangladeshi who does the cooking for the staff and me (when I want) but I am sick of curry now.
> I want to sit down to meat, veg roast potatoes and yorkshires, but it rarely happens.
> Rice instead of potatoes sucks in my opinion lol


The pots of soup are a great idea....I started eating soup the last few days, I found the British British cuppa soup, and I try to drink that.... I think because I am Asian in origin and am used to eating foods from local takeaways back home, such as the yummy Biryanis, Somosas, the curry and the nan bread (oh the nan bread ) and suddenly I do not have it here, it seem to be an issue. I also miss of the fried chicken and chip joints in London - although very unhealthy, they are very satisfying  KFC here sucks.... the chicken pieces taste like nothing and are no where near what the halal versions of KFC are like back home 

I have started cooking, bit since I have been under the weather for a bit now, the last thing I want to do it cook all the time - and this too is something I have to get used to, as I never cooked all the time in London, though I can cook its just such a chore sometimes  also a lot of the ingredients (spices) I use back home, we cannot get here.... especially the one's in London that are imported from the Indian subcontinent, such as Laziza Biryani masala etc... a lot of the raw ingredients are not available either, such as black cardamons (even green ones). I brought some with me from London.... slowly running out now. I think I just need to make the effort and start cooking more. Oh how I miss those chunky somosas  they used to be 4 for a Pound  I would do anything for a quick triip to Southall or Ealing Road in Wembley or Ilford or anywhere in London.... I was gonna go back for Christmas, as we have Xmas holidays now, but my family want to come and see Egypt. At least they'll be bringing some stuff back with them for me, including mature cheddar cheese from Sainsbury's and walkers sensations sweet chilli chrisps and shortbread biscuits :clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights

Lanason said:


> We eat well - but then my wife is a qualified chef.
> 
> She can make a meal out of anything and with places like Gourmet available then yummy :hungry:
> 
> We have a Roast - chicken or beef, potatoes, carrots, peas, broc, Yorkshire pud, stuffing, gravy - the works. Was a weekly event on a Sunday, but not had so often recently. :bounce:



Although my mother was a 'Yorkshire lass', from a typical bradford Asian family and grew up eating these things you mentioned, we were never really raised eating the typical English Roast dinner.... I have had it, during school meals etc, but mum rarely cooked it at home. However, because I am so homesick, I would kill to hhave anything 'English' right now, even though I would usually never have it/crave it.... its strange what you miss when your away from home, but usually do not have on a regular basis when you are home. You've made my mouth water now! Love Yorkshire puddings!


----------



## ArabianNights

marimar said:


> Sorry to hear you are having so many problems, how long have you been living here? I agree with Maiden that it sounds like you are homesick and having trouble adjusting to living here.
> If you have been eating foul and falafel a lot I can understand why you have stomach trouble, they are very rich foods and even the locals don't eat them daily. If you are eating a lot of pre prepared or takeaway foods these too will have an effect, food in any foreign country is always cooked using different oils and ingredients than you are probably used to.
> I don't know your location but it sounds like you need to find out from some ex pats the right places to buy your food, yes there is a lot of rubbish around, like the frozen meats you can buy in the supermarkets but there is also some lovely food here, you just have to know where to find it.
> I think after reading some of your previous posts you should take a long look at why you are here in Egypt and think about whether it's the right place for you to be before you make yourself really ill and depressed about being here. It's not an easy place to adapt to but can be an interesting experience.
> I hope you feel better soon.


I have only been here since September - and I think the fact that my heart wasnt really fully into wanting to come to Egypt in the first place, has something to do with it. I was originally meant to go to Qatar, but that fell through. My second option was Damascus, but the revolution there meant I couldnt go and now I was lumbered with my third choice, Egypt. I am here on a one year study program at the University of Alexandria for Arabic, and although its useful for my Arabic to be here.... life is not that great and I tend to just frequent the same places, I just dont see much variety here in Egypt in terms of food. A lot of the food is very bland and I think thats also part of the problem.... the idea of eating meat or chicken, that hasnt been marinated or spiced in some way or another makes me want to vomit. Its kinda like eating raw meat, if that makes sense. Their shawarmas they cook on the spit is only browned, because its been sitting there under the fire for so long and it has virtually no spices. They mix it with bell peppers/onions etc... but then I start thinking about where this meat has come from and then I feel nauseous 

I usually buy my meat from Metro - which seems to be the most decent and cleanest of the lot and the chickens seem more 'plump' and healthier... some even have the organic label on it, although I doubt its authenticity. The pizza at my local coffee place - an Amercican chain - is the best in town, as far as I am concerned, they use actual fresh mushrooms and not that canned rubbish! I dont know where they get it from. If I am in a shopping mall, I stick to the chinese food - the rest are just Lebanese, Syrian and Egypt labelled shawarmas (practically the same - bland) and the usual American fast food joints, which I am sick of by now. If I eat out, I stick to french fries and that pizza, McDonalds or Chinese from the Mall. Thats it. I only eat tammaya now if I have to, and I am starving.


----------



## ArabianNights

canuck2010 said:


> Try shopping at the Isis store (there is one in Maadi) - they have very good organic foods and veggies. Also mentioned is Gourmet (with the Aussie beef), Metro also sells Aussie meat.
> 
> I like hummus but I don't think I could eat foul, it just doesn't agree with me.


I wish  That sounds wonderful, but I am in Alexandria. I have, to be honest, had foul ONCE in Gad and it wasnt that biege/brown mashed up type that they dish out in the street in the mornings. It was that whole beans one in a kind of water/syrup. It was edible not so appealing, I just wanted to eat it, so to to see what the fuss was about. I still have no idea. I havent brought myself to even try the mashed up brown stuff, it just seems revolting and now even though I havent eaten it, makes me want to throw up.


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> I have no idea how the Egyptians eat so much bread and beans
> 
> Soup mentioned here is a excellent option esp if you use the pasta that looks like rice
> 
> If you are homesick roasting a chicken with potatoes is easy and tastes like England, already mentioned here..I have not come across bisto gravy but we make a tasty home made gravy with corn starch, pizza is a good option as well
> 
> I have never had the "homesick" feeling I have no idea what it is or feels like :confused2:
> 
> I would also explore if you have an intestinal parasite ie "worms" You said you have a slight temperature so it could indicate something wrong see symptoms here
> 
> Intestinal parasite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I never realized that I was homesick until Maiden told me! Although the intestinal parasite thingy sounds ghastly.... oh God, thats my worst nightmare! I dont think I have that though.... although I seem to have similar symptoms, i.e feverish slightly, I have no problems with digestive systems or going to the bathroom....


----------



## PaulAshton

Falafal is good and easy to make yourself with chick peas and not very beany or gassy

You can find Cardamon (brand from Cairo Helwan) called Spicy Trade telephone 202-25576244 available from chains such as Ragab and Sons for about 9LE full range of spices and carrefour sells various spice as well

The Indian spices are available but harder to identify as they are often in sachets that are quite small so yes they are there but not on display like we are used to in the UK 

Good luck in your food quest it's OK once you know what and where to look for, much of it is trial and error sometimes finding home comforts like cheese which melts for a toasty and is not like wax turns into a project

As of yet I have not seen bean sprouts, I have seen fresh ginger so ginger lemon chicken and crispy shredded beef, sesame seeds etc might be a more exotic option

The yoghurt is good here as well - you can make a cold yoghurt and cucumber / mint soup or hot yoghurt and mint soup (also available as a sachet)

Salads in pita with yoghurt and fresh tomato and basil which grows wild everywhere could also be on the menu 

Not all is lost in Egypt as they have a full selection of yummy fruit flavour gelatin (like mango) and a sorbet like ice cream in a sachet you will have some fun experimenting with those, well if you like things made from cow hoofs and easy to make cakes from packets


----------



## marimar

I can see what you mean about the food being bland if you are used to Asian cuisine, me being English and used to plain food sometimes find it too spicy!!!!
If you are in Alexandria you should try Metro for fresh mushrooms or I get them from Fathalla's. Green cardomom you can get here too. You can get meat that has been marinated also from Metro but I have to say that when I was living in Sharm, the meat from the Metro there was awful, twice I bought supposedly fresh chicken and when I got home to unwrap and cook it, it was off, wrapped beef was mouldy underneath when unwrapped too. I'm sure that's just a Sharm problem though, the Metro here looks lovely. Here in Alexandria I get my chicken from a local shop on the vegetable market that just sells chicken and you can see it's fresh and is so clean. Sometimes the supermarkets are not always the best option.
With all the spice shops around I'm sure if you find out the translation you could find more spices than you thought could be here.
Some of the other things you mentioned you can also get here, shortbread biscuits, imported you can get in Metro (although like all imported goods, expensive) and the crisps, you can get chilli flavoured Lays, same as Walkers (or as close as you can get). I have found that with a bit of perseverance you can usually find an alternative to a lot of things.
Although you also said that your heart was not into being here in the first place, that makes a big difference, you will always look on the negative side of everything. 
Good luck


----------



## marimar

PaulAshton said:


> As of yet I have not seen bean sprouts, I have seen fresh ginger so ginger lemon chicken and crispy shredded beef, sesame seeds etc might be a more exotic option


The only beansprouts I have seen are canned ones and actually don't taste too bad in a stir fry.


----------



## canuck2010

KIMO market in maadi sometimes has fresh beansprouts.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> The pots of soup are a great idea....I started eating soup the last few days, I found the British British cuppa soup, and I try to drink that.... I think because I am Asian in origin and am used to eating foods from local takeaways back home, such as the yummy Biryanis, Somosas, the curry and the nan bread (oh the nan bread ) and suddenly I do not have it here, it seem to be an issue. I also miss of the fried chicken and chip joints in London - although very unhealthy, they are very satisfying  KFC here sucks.... the chicken pieces taste like nothing and are no where near what the halal versions of KFC are like back home
> 
> I have started cooking, bit since I have been under the weather for a bit now, the last thing I want to do it cook all the time - and this too is something I have to get used to, as I never cooked all the time in London, though I can cook its just such a chore sometimes  also a lot of the ingredients (spices) I use back home, we cannot get here.... especially the one's in London that are imported from the Indian subcontinent, such as Laziza Biryani masala etc... a lot of the raw ingredients are not available either, such as black cardamons (even green ones). I brought some with me from London.... slowly running out now. I think I just need to make the effort and start cooking more. Oh how I miss those chunky somosas  they used to be 4 for a Pound  I would do anything for a quick triip to Southall or Ealing Road in Wembley or Ilford or anywhere in London.... I was gonna go back for Christmas, as we have Xmas holidays now, but my family want to come and see Egypt. At least they'll be bringing some stuff back with them for me, including mature cheddar cheese from Sainsbury's and walkers sensations sweet chilli chrisps and shortbread biscuits :clap2:




My exhusband is from Southall and a stop at Ritas samosa cafe on the Broadway was always our first stop when we went back.

Is there no alpha market in Alex.. I can buy packets of chicken tandoori mix, Biryani mixes even jars of Patax pickles and so on. Shortbread is available here in Carrefour as is mature Irish cheddar which you will find wrapped in black wax. Carrefour has a good selection of cheeses.
could you not transfer your course to Cairo?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s my waiter/chef is Bangladeshi and I am sick of eating everything curried but I will ask him the names of all the different spices in Arabic for you.


----------



## ArabianNights

Thanks Maiden....

You are right, there is no Alpha Market here. I cant really transfer, its way too much hassle, I considered that in my first month and its not possible.... fees have all been paid on top of other issues. I know the spices here and can read the Arabic.... they are mostly labelled "Chicken spice", "meat spice", "vegtable spice" and so on.... reading the Arabic is not the problem for me, its that the spices we use are not here and/or hard to find. Things like cinnamon and cumin and coriander seeds are available and so is "curry power", not exactly the same but edible and useable. Its the packets of imported spices from Pakistan that I miss, the ready made biryani mixes.... there is no tandoori mix here  thats a British thing, you wont even get that in the indian subcontinent


----------



## ArabianNights

The other problem that I find here too - which is more of a problem for me, rather then anyone here on this forum, is that a lot of the imported foods from the USA and even Ireland etc have haraam ingredients in them. Although Egypt is an Islamic country, they do not seem to understand that rennet, for example is an animal by-product. Of course, if its coming from America, it will not be Halaal. I have found many products, including cheese, that I would never buy in the UK, because of the Haraam ingredients and I have been raised to know what to eat and what not to eat... of course, Egyptians do not think like that, being a Muslim majority, it is a given and normal that everything is Halaal, but for some reason when it comes to imported products, they do not seem to either care, or they do not know. The Irish cheese you speak of, I have seen, but it has animal rennet in it and I cannot eat it. I had a long conversation in Arabic with the cheese counter guy about this and he assured me that the imported cheeses' rennet was Halaal, even after explaining to him what rennet actually is. His argument was that is has been passed by the 'government', hence it is Halaal. In the UK, anything with the V mark on it, indicates that it OK for veggie, although I am not veggie, it also means its halaal.... see now I have more of issue here then other expats in Egypt


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> Falafal is good and easy to make yourself with chick peas and not very beany or gassy
> 
> You can find Cardamon (brand from Cairo Helwan) called Spicy Trade telephone 202-25576244 available from chains such as Ragab and Sons for about 9LE full range of spices and carrefour sells various spice as well
> 
> The Indian spices are available but harder to identify as they are often in sachets that are quite small so yes they are there but not on display like we are used to in the UK
> 
> Good luck in your food quest it's OK once you know what and where to look for, much of it is trial and error sometimes finding home comforts like cheese which melts for a toasty and is not like wax turns into a project
> 
> As of yet I have not seen bean sprouts, I have seen fresh ginger so ginger lemon chicken and crispy shredded beef, sesame seeds etc might be a more exotic option
> 
> The yoghurt is good here as well - you can make a cold yoghurt and cucumber / mint soup or hot yoghurt and mint soup (also available as a sachet)
> 
> Salads in pita with yoghurt and fresh tomato and basil which grows wild everywhere could also be on the menu
> 
> Not all is lost in Egypt as they have a full selection of yummy fruit flavour gelatin (like mango) and a sorbet like ice cream in a sachet you will have some fun experimenting with those, well if you like things made from cow hoofs and easy to make cakes from packets


Some nice ideas here  I might try them!


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Thanks Maiden....
> 
> You are right, there is no Alpha Market here. I cant really transfer, its way too much hassle, I considered that in my first month and its not possible.... fees have all been paid on top of other issues. I know the spices here and can read the Arabic.... they are mostly labelled "Chicken spice", "meat spice", "vegtable spice" and so on.... reading the Arabic is not the problem for me, its that the spices we use are not here and/or hard to find. Things like cinnamon and cumin and coriander seeds are available and so is "curry power", not exactly the same but edible and useable. Its the packets of imported spices from Pakistan that I miss, the ready made biryani mixes.... there is no tandoori mix here  thats a British thing, you wont even get that in the indian subcontinent




Tell me what spices you want.. if Shaheen can find them here for you then I can send them up on the bus for you to collect. Let me know after Christmas when you have used up your family tuck box. Failing that come down to Cairo and shop.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> My exhusband is from Southall and a stop at Ritas samosa cafe on the Broadway was always our first stop when we went back.
> 
> Is there no alpha market in Alex.. I can buy packets of chicken tandoori mix, Biryani mixes even jars of Patax pickles and so on. Shortbread is available here in Carrefour as is mature Irish cheddar which you will find wrapped in black wax. Carrefour has a good selection of cheeses.
> could you not transfer your course to Cairo?
> 
> Maiden



Yes, - the shortbread here is crazily expensive! I dont mind paying a little bit more.... but when thinking about the 50pense finger packets back home, it makes me shudder.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Bean sprouts are availble in Alpha but of course your family could bring you out bean and you could grow your own in a jar...


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Yes, - the shortbread here is crazily expensive! I dont mind paying a little bit more.... but when thinking about the 50pense finger packets back home, it makes me shudder.




Shortbread is very very very easy to make.. and the smell of it baking is just scrummy


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Tell me what spices you want.. if Shaheen can find them here for you then I can send them up on the bus for you to collect. Let me know after Christmas when you have used up your family tuck box. Failing that come down to Cairo and shop.


Oh thats so sweet of you  My sister is actually coming on the 1st January, and I have given her a huge shopping list! LOL .... ill try and wait until then, if not then Ill let you know, InshAllah :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

I get homesickness all the time... I am fine for a while then it just hits me and I find everything about this crazy country irritates me beyond belief.. I can tolerate it the other times lol.


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> Shortbread is very very very easy to make.. and the smell of it baking is just scrummy


Well seeing that you are Scottish, you will also most probably have the best recipe  care to part with it?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Oh thats so sweet of you  My sister is actually coming on the 1st January, and I have given her a huge shopping list! LOL .... ill try and wait until then, if not then Ill let you know, InshAllah :clap2:




Ohh thats quite a while yet. pm me what you need now,


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> I get homesickness all the time... I am fine for a while then it just hits me and I find everything about this crazy country irritates me beyond belief.. I can tolerate it the other times lol.


Same. People have good days and bad days. Mine good and bad moments change by the minute. I just ate some chicken nuggetts I cooked at home from frozen - brought from Fathallah's supermarket. They actually taste quite good, so now im in a good moment.... until ten minutes later. Actually, now i'm hungry again


----------



## charleen

This is going to sound wrong but oh well...I will open my big fat mouth and let it out

If someone has a very strict diet they should really consider where they are moving to and what is there to eat. This goes for diabetics, veggies, vegans or any other dietary needs. If you can not touch things in the main super markets and are scared of the fruits and veggies then maybe it is not meant for you to travel. maybe you would be happier and healthier at home.

Yet if you can find enough to eat and shop in cairo now and then ...it could be alright. yet someone's health always should come first.


----------



## ArabianNights

charleen said:


> This is going to sound wrong but oh well...I will open my big fat mouth and let it out
> 
> If someone has a very strict diet they should really consider where they are moving to and what is there to eat. This goes for diabetics, veggies, vegans or any other dietary needs. If you can not touch things in the main super markets and are scared of the fruits and veggies then maybe it is not meant for you to travel. maybe you would be happier and healthier at home.
> 
> Yet if you can find enough to eat and shop in cairo now and then ...it could be alright. yet someone's health always should come first.


Good point. But I didnt think that I would have problems in getting Halaal food in a Muslim country


----------



## Lanason

charleen said:


> This is going to sound wrong but oh well...I will open my big fat mouth and let it out
> 
> If someone has a very strict diet they should really consider where they are moving to and what is there to eat. This goes for diabetics, veggies, vegans or any other dietary needs. If you can not touch things in the main super markets and are scared of the fruits and veggies then maybe it is not meant for you to travel. maybe you would be happier and healthier at home.
> 
> Yet if you can find enough to eat and shop in cairo now and then ...it could be alright. yet someone's health always should come first.


My wife is a veggie and is doing fine here


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Well seeing that you are Scottish, you will also most probably have the best recipe  care to part with it?




just google a recipe that is what I do, there is nothing much in the recipe but always always use good butter.

I am going to a Muslim household for Christmas eve, I am taking tablet ( a scottish sweetie) I make it for my friends Egyptian husbands and they all love it and can't get enough so I get lots of invites because I always bring it with me lol I will make some shortbread as a gift.


----------



## ArabianNights

Lanason said:


> My wife is a veggie and is doing fine here


yep.... plenty of food here for veggies!  my sister is a veggie, and she'll have no problem here whatsoever


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Good point. But I didnt think that I would have problems in getting Halaal food in a Muslim country




It's all halal, just that the quality of meat here is yuck and I don't like the halal method of slaughter but thats a different argument. I don't eat meat here unless I buy gourmet or I eat a steak at the Marriott (imported from america) 

Maiden


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> just google a recipe that is what I do, there is nothing much in the recipe but always always use good butter.
> 
> I am going to a Muslim household for Christmas eve, I am taking tablet ( a scottish sweetie) I make it for my friends Egyptian husbands and they all love it and can't get enough so I get lots of invites because I always bring it with me lol I will make some shortbread as a gift.


Yes, Ill do that! My local shop/hut has some great imported butter from New Zealand  I have some of that sitting in the refrigerator, which I purchased, before I came across Flora margarine


----------



## ArabianNights

MaidenScotland said:


> It's all halal, just that the quality of meat here is yuck and I don't like the halal method of slaughter but thats a different argument. I don't eat meat here unless I buy gourmet or I eat a steak at the Marriott (imported from america)
> 
> Maiden


Oh no, the meat is halal here... I was referring to the imported products in my last post... for example imported cheese from America and so on. I have seen Pizza imported from France with meat products on it, with no Halal sign... and of course France being a non-Muslim country, it would not be Halaal


----------



## PaulAshton

MaidenScotland said:


> I get homesickness all the time... I am fine for a while then it just hits me and I find everything about this crazy country irritates me beyond belief.. I can tolerate it the other times lol.


I must be the only one who has not experienced this winding up taxi drivers for beeping and then telling them "awa, neeama bay min fadlek... talateen" rather than "la shokran" and then walking off after leaving them waiting and holding up traffic that beeps at them rather than at me to move get's rid of any frustrations


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Oh no, the meat is halal here... I was referring to the imported products in my last post... for example imported cheese from America and so on. I have seen Pizza imported from France with meat products on it, with no Halal sign... and of course France being a non-Muslim country, it would not be Halaal




I think it would be halal. My friend used to be the general manager of Voila foods and she had to make sure everything was halal. The problem is that they sometimes forget to put the halal sticker on when it gets here.

Irish cheddar, red Leicester, double Gloucester all available in Cairo as is French cheeses.

Perhaps a trip down to Cairo once a month to do a big shop will be your answer


----------



## Widget

PaulAshton said:


> As of yet I have not seen bean sprouts


Ragabs sell canned beanspouts in Sharm so I'm sure they would stock them in their other branches too.....I know canned isn't the same as fresh but sometimes you just have to compromise.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Widget said:


> Ragabs sell canned beanspouts in Sharm so I'm sure they would stock them in their other branches too.....I know canned isn't the same as fresh but sometimes you just have to compromise.




Fresh are available in Alpha.. never failed to find them


----------



## PaulAshton

Widget said:


> Ragabs sell canned beanspouts in Sharm so I'm sure they would stock them in their other branches too.....I know canned isn't the same as fresh but sometimes you just have to compromise.


Ragab in Sharm is OK

Next time you are in look close at the impressive fish display, there is always one large fish on display that has an eel coming out of it's mouth, or some other large scary fish with big teeth right in the middle, normally with a red eye...that display fish will be there for a few days until it's eyes sink in

The store however cannot be faulted as it's clean and staff are friendly, I quite like the cross eyed guy who weighs the vegetables


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> Ragab in Sharm is OK
> 
> Next time you are in look close at the impressive fish display, there is always one large fish on display that has an eel coming out of it's mouth, or some other large scary fish with big teeth right in the middle, normally with a red eye...that display fish will be there for a few days until it's eyes sink in
> 
> The store however cannot be faulted as it's clean and staff are friendly, I quite like the cross eyed guy who weighs the vegetables



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL:clap2:


----------



## PaulAshton

ArabianNights said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL:clap2:


It's 100% true but also the best food shop in Sharm, the only place where the manager will come and introduce himself and speak to you personally


----------



## ArabianNights

PaulAshton said:


> It's 100% true but also the best food shop in Sharm, the only place where the manager will come and introduce himself and speak to you personally



Well I guess next time I am in Sharm, ill stop by there then!


----------



## charleen

ArabianNights said:


> Good point. But I didnt think that I would have problems in getting Halaal food in a Muslim country


Well the Egyptian or "arabian" brands are halal. It's a new thing for the usa so that is another story. But here the local brands are.


----------



## ArabianNights

charleen said:


> Well the Egyptian or "arabian" brands are halal. It's a new thing for the usa so that is another story. But here the local brands are.


....I never said they wern't


----------



## marimar

MaidenScotland said:


> My exhusband is from Southall and a stop at Ritas samosa cafe on the Broadway was always our first stop when we went back.
> 
> Is there no alpha market in Alex.. I can buy packets of chicken tandoori mix, Biryani mixes even jars of Patax pickles and so on. Shortbread is available here in Carrefour as is mature Irish cheddar which you will find wrapped in black wax. Carrefour has a good selection of cheeses.
> could you not transfer your course to Cairo?
> 
> Maiden


There used to be an Alpha market here at Green Plaza but its been taken over by Carrefour. Also we have a huge Carrefour at City Centre.


----------



## txlstewart

Go to www.marthastewart.com. She has an amazing amount of good shortbread recipes--I've made a few and they taste yummy!


----------



## SHendra

ArabianNights I use to feel like I was going crazy sometimes. It wasn't about food granted. Sometimes and like you say cooking a bit of chore (esp for 1) so sometimes when I did make the effort to cook I would freeze some for another day to then just defrost/reheat.

Can understand you want a bit of a break to from the dust/crowd/chaos etc so here what I use to do, may not be your cup of tea but it is a way to have a bit of time out locally for a few hours:

I use to go down to the Montazah Gardens, pay my few LE to get in. On me I had like a mini picnic sandwiches/drinks etc (expensive to 'buy' inside the gardens). As well as my phone/mp3 player loaded up with muisc. Also something to read book/mag and if I was lucky enough to find a puzzle book!

Once in the gardens I then walked to the back of it going around the Palace from the right side! Behind the palace you walk pass some cabins once passed them your be nearer the sea a bit more. In this part of the gardens hardly anyone bother to go there! (Egyptians don't tend to like walking.. they hang nearer the entrance of the gardens and the food places!) I use to then find a spot to sit down and relax for a while. It's so unspoilt down there and actually clean. Use to leave when I felt I had enough to then just go home. I know it don't seam a lot but it did use to make me feel like I've had some time out from the daily grind and refreshed!


----------



## Widget

PaulAshton said:


> Ragab in Sharm is OK
> 
> Next time you are in look close at the impressive fish display, there is always one large fish on display that has an eel coming out of it's mouth, or some other large scary fish with big teeth right in the middle, normally with a red eye...that display fish will be there for a few days until it's eyes sink in
> 
> The store however cannot be faulted as it's clean and staff are friendly, I quite like the cross eyed guy who weighs the vegetables


I never buy fresh fish from the supermarket, if we decide to have it then it gets ordered in from Fares in Old Market, once when at home in Zagazig I tried to watch my husband prepare some fish before he cooked it, I had to leave the room though when he started to gut them, hence all fresh fish consumed in our house is ordered in!

The veg weighing guy is lovely though, always very helpful. I also get on well with the bakery guy in Carrefour, he showed me a picture on his mobile once of his girlfirend and asked me how tall I thought she was! Ever since then we always have a quick chat which usually involves him trying to get me to buy cakes!


----------



## Widget

ArabianNights said:


> Well I guess next time I am in Sharm, ill stop by there then!


If I'd started reading this thread before I arrived in Zagazig, I could have brought loads of stuff for you from Sharm, then given it to my sister in law to take back to Alex for you!


----------



## PaulAshton

Widget said:


> I never buy fresh fish from the supermarket, if we decide to have it then it gets ordered in from Fares in Old Market, once when at home in Zagazig I tried to watch my husband prepare some fish before he cooked it, I had to leave the room though when he started to gut them, hence all fresh fish consumed in our house is ordered in!
> 
> The veg weighing guy is lovely though, always very helpful. I also get on well with the bakery guy in Carrefour, he showed me a picture on his mobile once of his girlfirend and asked me how tall I thought she was! Ever since then we always have a quick chat which usually involves him trying to get me to buy cakes!


The veg guy is very pleasant, the guys in Carrefour are great as well, we like the guys there on the deli counter esp when they play the trick to pass the food through the glass, my favourite there is the Sadaam Hussein look alike who cooks all the food always top notch and great chef 

True about the fish the smoked ones are not gutted either and I don't know what meat you can pick off those tiny crabs they sell in all the shops

I am not overly sure about Fares at Old Market I like the one by El Mercato better I don't get "taxi good price" "tax" "taxi" that's all you hear if I need anything from there I go on the day once it get's dark it's a nightmare


----------



## Peter Mitry

Sounds like it's time to go! I guess many of us feel this way from time to time so maybe the 'food thing' is just the manifestation of how you really feel!


----------



## ArabianNights

txlstewart said:


> Go to Delicious Food Recipes - Arts and Crafts Ideas - Entertaining Tips - Gardening - Pets - Martha Stewart. She has an amazing amount of good shortbread recipes--I've made a few and they taste yummy!


Great! Ill check that out


----------



## ArabianNights

SHendra said:


> ArabianNights I use to feel like I was going crazy sometimes. It wasn't about food granted. Sometimes and like you say cooking a bit of chore (esp for 1) so sometimes when I did make the effort to cook I would freeze some for another day to then just defrost/reheat.
> 
> Can understand you want a bit of a break to from the dust/crowd/chaos etc so here what I use to do, may not be your cup of tea but it is a way to have a bit of time out locally for a few hours:
> 
> I use to go down to the Montazah Gardens, pay my few LE to get in. On me I had like a mini picnic sandwiches/drinks etc (expensive to 'buy' inside the gardens). As well as my phone/mp3 player loaded up with muisc. Also something to read book/mag and if I was lucky enough to find a puzzle book!
> 
> Once in the gardens I then walked to the back of it going around the Palace from the right side! Behind the palace you walk pass some cabins once passed them your be nearer the sea a bit more. In this part of the gardens hardly anyone bother to go there! (Egyptians don't tend to like walking.. they hang nearer the entrance of the gardens and the food places!) I use to then find a spot to sit down and relax for a while. It's so unspoilt down there and actually clean. Use to leave when I felt I had enough to then just go home. I know it don't seam a lot but it did use to make me feel like I've had some time out from the daily grind and refreshed!


Montazah actually isnt that far from me.... in fact I havent even been there yet, because everytime I plan to go, the weather throws a wobby, so I cancel my trip. What you describe sounds like bliss... I might just go to one of those Bookstores down Saad Zaghloul and pick up a book and take along a picnic, as you suggested


----------



## ArabianNights

Widget said:


> If I'd started reading this thread before I arrived in Zagazig, I could have brought loads of stuff for you from Sharm, then given it to my sister in law to take back to Alex for you!


Awww thank you, that so sweet


----------

